# Abe's Customs



## abescustoms

As you all know i been in business for the past 9+ years in the bay area but closed shop which was called A&I Customs a.k.a Abe's Customs due to building codes and was basicly impossible for me to re-open under a custom hydraulic shop. So i was going to re-open as Abe's Customs & Auto Repair but then a few weeks later bought a house in Madera and will be opening shop soon but tempoary working from my pad by appointment only...
*For those customers i have in bay area i travel back to the bay and work out of my close friend tow shop which can get you in by appointment only *


http://abescustoms.com/



:thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

just order my old domain name hell yea bi.....s
:guns: 
www.abescustoms.com will be up and going in the week 

:cheesy:


----------



## johnnie65

WHERE AT IN MADERA?


----------



## abescustoms

IM STILL LOOKING FOR A SPOT BUT TEMPOARY DOING MOBILE AND OUT OF MY PAD I DONT WANT TO BE MOVING LIKE I DID IN THE BAY


----------



## abescustoms

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

SOME OFF MY WORK YOU CAN VIEW MORE AT MY WEB SITE










































































































































*OHH CAN'T FORGET MY HELPER MY SON & FUTURE ROLLER*


----------



## abescustoms

http://abescustoms.com/

http://abescustoms.com/ :biggrin:


----------



## hcoronado

What up Abe!
Give me a call dude! We need to sort out this thing with my truck. Over a year now and still no truck!! I will need to take it to a different shop if you are not able to finish it this week. 

I am willing to settle with you by some sort of partial reimbursement as long as I am able to drive my truck. Please be advised that I am tired of this whole situation and I am tired of waiting to get this simple 2 link setup done by you. I have friends that have bagged their vehicles in less then a month and you had my truck for over a year now and still not done.

Please understand that I am frustrated and tired of waiting for you to call me back to give me more bad news.

Later

Harold


p.s. I hate calling you out like this dude, but I have not heard back from you since my last voice mail. I apologized to the admins, moderators, and members of this board, but this is the last resort to get in contact with Abe and get my truck back.


----------



## johnnie65

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Jan 3 2008, 11:41 PM~9603046
> *What up Abe!
> Give me a call dude! We need to sort out this thing with my truck. Over a year now and still no truck!!   I will need to take it to a different shop if you are not able to finish it this week.
> 
> I am willing to settle with you by some sort of partial reimbursement as long as I am able to drive my truck.  Please be advised that I am tired of this whole situation and I am tired of waiting to get this simple 2 link setup done by you.  I have friends that have bagged their vehicles in less then a month and you had my truck for over a year now and still not done.
> 
> Please understand that I am frustrated and tired of waiting for you to call me back to give me more bad news.
> 
> Later
> 
> Harold
> p.s. I hate calling you out like this dude, but I have not heard back from you since my last voice mail.  I apologized to the admins, moderators, and members of this board, but this is the last resort to get in contact with Abe and get my truck back.
> *



SORRY TO HEAR THAT HOMIE.......THATS A VERY LONG TIME TO DO A JOB LIKE THAT. SOMETHINGS WRONG HEAR!
:scrutinize:


----------



## Sporty

well abe... if this is true, there goes your hope of getting clientel/work through this site...  

i've been told ~ 1 week to bag my full size by a couple different shops.... 1 year? wow


----------



## djbizz1

:0


----------



## abescustoms

well for all you damn haterz out there my shop hit the ground after some bitches broke into my shop twice in a month and took over 15k the first time in merchandise and 25k the last time in tools there for i had to close shop and there are customers out there like harold that his truck hasn't been done and other customers witch i owe money to, but i didnt hear them talking shity about me when they needed me around or all does pro bonus i did to customers and friends in the bay area, im a man of my word shit yea may take me a few to get back on my feet, but sure will do so and those customers who had waited calmly hey there a probono for you guys and for all them haterz kiss my ass


----------



## abescustoms

ohh and if you ask if i had insurance i did but they did not repay for stupid ass reasons like it was a custom shop there for they dont cover custom auto parts other than oem parts..

and the other they only cover equiptment not hand held tools 

and alarm shit cops didnt even show and when i made a police report ask if they did finger prints all they said was no witness no dna sorry :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## abescustoms

well harold how about that truck im happy to tell you thanks for waiting so long thru out my personal problems but i took care of you as well as other customers of mine.as i was talking to you when you picked it up you were one happy camper, ill see you this week to cut & buff out your ride like i promised im leaving the valley tonight. :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

Damn, those Iron Cross comps are VERY rare to come by now.


----------



## abescustoms

yea they were good at one time but now they are crap they burn out easy i had a case load go bad in a week so i went back to viar but now i sell air-zenith for the past two years have'nt had a compressor go bad :thumbsup:


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Feb 19 2008, 08:40 PM~9982607
> *well harold how about that truck im happy to tell you thanks for waiting so long thru out my personal problems but i took care of you as well as other customers of mine.as i was talking to you when you picked it up you were one happy camper, ill see you this week to cut & buff out your ride like i promised im leaving the valley tonight. :thumbsup:
> *



Hey Abe,
I am really happy for the job you did on the truck! I am really happy with the end results and you know I have lots of respect for you and your family homie! damn homie you know your shit!! 
Hey homie, I do wish you the best in your business man! you are a good person homeboy and I admire the fact that you have stepped up to the plate even though you had to fight all of that shit that has happened to you. we gonna stay in touch homie.

hey I posted some pictures in the minitruckers thread.


----------



## hearse

i dont think hcoronado is a real person :scrutinize: bet its abe under a diff name. IP check ****** :|


----------



## hcoronado

nope! you can check me at NissanCustoms.com 

you can check me out here too! http://home.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user

real person homie! no need to front homeboy! its all good!


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 25 2008, 10:59 PM~10031126
> *i dont think hcoronado is a real person :scrutinize: bet its abe under a diff name. IP check ****** :|
> *


dont hate cause you dont know your shit...
just because people dont know me up in here doesn't mean im not known from the bay area to southern cali :twak: 

all my customer ties are real :0

and my work is 100% guarantied and tested so check your self


----------



## hearse

bitch i know enough of my shit. eat a dick kinda funny he just pops up and thankin you while no one else is givin a shit


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 26 2008, 03:11 PM~10035566
> *bitch i know enough of my shit. eat a dick kinda funny he just pops up and thankin you while no one else is givin a shit
> *



Hey hearse, 
Most of your posts are either negative or plain out of context. 
Chill homie! You e-thugin' it’s all played out homeboy! We supposed to be having fun on this site and you are just shitin' all over the place with your retarded posts.

If you read the thread you should know by now that Abe was going through some shit and I came here to push for my ride to get done. I did not realize how bad things were for Abe, but he came through and my truck is now done. 

So, I am new to the forum with just a few posts, but have been around reading other users post and GOOD information in regards to air suspension for a very long time. Not just here but also on other sites.

I was lowridin' with the homies in the bay area back when I was younger. I am a 38 year old dude doin' this for fun and to enjoy the game.

So if you are still reading I am impressed! And at least you are showing that you are somewhat educated enough to respect other's opinions and still be able to walk away with some new information to use for future reference.

Peace to you and all the lowridin' community!


lay it low bitch!!


I hope my reply does not get me banned from the site but to all admins and moderators....again my most sincere apologies.


----------



## hearse

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Feb 26 2008, 05:49 PM~10035915
> *Hey hearse,
> Most of your posts are either negative or plain out of context.
> Chill homie! You e-thugin' it’s all played out homeboy! We supposed to be having fun on this site and you are just shitin' all over the place with your retarded posts.
> 
> If you read the thread you should know by now that Abe was going through some shit and I came here to push for my ride to get done. I did not realize how bad things were for Abe, but he came through and my truck is now done.
> 
> So, I am new to the forum with just a few posts, but have been around reading other users post and GOOD information in regards to air suspension for a very long time. Not just here but also on other sites.
> 
> I was lowridin' with the homies in the bay area back when I was younger. I am a 38 year old dude doin' this for fun and to enjoy the game.
> 
> So if you are still reading I am impressed! And at least you are showing that you are somewhat educated enough to respect other's opinions and still be able to walk away with some new information to use for future reference.
> 
> Peace to you and all the lowridin' community!
> lay it low bitch!!
> I hope my reply does not get me banned from the site but to all admins and moderators....again my most sincere apologies.
> *


ive been here long enough i know what my shit says. and if u open ur fuckin eyes you will see i try to help more then most do then diss on here so shut ur face :uh: and i know all about his hard times. i read it all and theres still no reason to come up on here trying to get business when he's had dudes truck that long. :cheesy: so blow me


----------



## hearse

and maybe if you pull ur head out ur ass you will see when i see shit ill call people it or maybe ur 7 post dont let you see that


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 26 2008, 07:14 PM~10037619
> *and maybe if you pull ur head out ur ass you will see when i see shit ill call people it or maybe ur 7 post dont let you see that
> *



thanks for the welcome to the forum homeboy. 
good to see members like you and those people skills of yours........ 
I feel at home already. :cheesy: 


you need me to bring a girl or two? release some stress........ keep on riding dude! you do it well.


----------



## hearse

ya welcome to the forum. but before you judge take a look around.  im normally one of the first to try and help others


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 26 2008, 08:37 PM~10038329
> *ya welcome to the forum. but before you judge take a look around.  im normally one of the first to try and help others
> *



right on dude! 

anyhow, I hope we can just chill and enjoy the site man, all I wanted to do was mention that Abe did a really good job on my truck, it took a while but it is done now. I am here to learn more and catch up with the customizing scene. 


I hope we can get alone!

later!


----------



## veeman

Well i honestly thought that what Hearse said was pretty funny i laughed for a good 5 minutes on that,I didnt take it as him dissing anyone but that was just me i thought he was being funny. But i have to say hearse has helped me out quite a bit on this forum but i hope we can all agree that everyone on this site has good ideas and has helped somebody along. Peace!!


----------



## hearse

i was joking sorta, just found it weird this guy came out of no where thankin him for his work. but ya i like getting along with everyone but i dont hesitate to call people out on things uffin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by hearse_@Feb 26 2008, 07:10 PM~10037594
> *ive been here long enough i know what my shit says. and if u open ur fuckin eyes you will see i try to help more then most do then diss on here so shut ur face :uh: and i know all about his hard times. i read it all and theres still no reason to come up on here trying to get business when he's had dudes truck that long. :cheesy: so blow me
> *


hey hearse i think you been a lonlely boy sinse the early age or was picked up at a recycling bin so go tell who ever picked you up to teach you some manners before coming on here talking and dumping your shit on here its not our bad that you a are not all there. shit even if you didn't like me of what you read about me or heard about me you dont know me,i dont run or need to hide my name, like others i fix what i fucked up and walk with my head up, hey at least i aint a front like others or act to know what i dont im a tru rider and customizer shit and if you want lets take it face to face put your hands do the work not your mouth. and if you need ill give you some money to buy badaids if you need em... :0 :twak:


----------



## abescustoms

ohh i dont come on here to get business if thats what you think i got plenty of business around me and if you even think why im not on here repling fast because i got better things to do than be an internet whore :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=294255&hl=

POST YOUR WORK HOMIE


----------



## abescustoms

BEFORE








AFTER












































































































































































NOW WHAT


----------



## abescustoms

ttt

just got back from the pnx show that was the bomb for the peole who missed it


----------



## flossin22s

damn that 58 is fucken sick


----------



## abescustoms

thanks bro that belong to a friend from bld kings car club in the bay area


----------



## BackBumper559

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Mar 5 2008, 06:06 PM~10097932
> *ttt
> 
> just got back from the pnx show that was the bomb for the peole who missed it
> *


a cabron took my rearend of the truck today and its all fucked up bearings and everyting eles it should be done by weds so come over and put it together lol lol jk a i never got to tell u thanks dog if it wasnt for u i wouldnt have maid it to phx thanks again dog l8erz


lil vic


----------



## abescustoms

NOT A PROBLEM THATS WHAT ROLLERZ IS ALL ABOUT


----------



## abescustoms

SOME PICS FROM THE SHOW IN PNX :biggrin: 



















TAKIN OVER THE CLUB :biggrin: 






































HELLA DRUNK AFTER THE PARTY




























LITTLE VICS TROCKITA READY TO HIT THEM
:cheesy: 









DONT HAVE A PIC FOR THE HOP OFF BUT HITTED 92" 

YO VIC POST THEM PICS UP BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## hcoronado

damn loco! looks like ya'll had a good time over there!


----------



## abescustoms

yea bro we had a blast hang over like a matha.... and doing it again this weekend for salinas street low damnnn..


----------



## abescustoms

a short clip from the pnx show

:thumbsup: :worship:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=7-UawNONITk


----------



## abescustoms

* SOME PICS OF THE STREETLOW SHOW SALINAS*


----------



## abescustoms

a little short clip of vics interview 

http://extras.montereyherald.com/slideshow...0317/index.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

back in town :thumbsup:


----------



## Voodoo64

HOW MUCH TO BAGG A 63 F.B.S.S $$$$$? HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE.


----------



## abescustoms

pm sent


----------



## abescustoms

back to the top


----------



## abescustoms

*my dually beggining of a new better life :biggrin: 
**
converting from 4wd to 2wd for baggin and laying this bad boy to the floor*









*my donnor sorry truck may you rest in peace*












*day one
*




























*day two completed*



















*lowered by three inches total drop of +6 from 4wd to 2wd front and rear by 3+
*





*luis 64 rag kick panel and engine upgrade*






































*test fit a little cleaning and its done *  


* BEFORE *










* AFTER *


----------



## abescustoms

* MY KID TRYING TO ESCAPE HIS TRAP SMART ASS * :0 :0 



*SORRY IT SPLITED VIDEO*





:biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

a short clip of harolds truck snapin :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

to the top


----------



## hcoronado

hahaha! i remeber that night homie. it was fucking cold too! 
I was wondering when you were gonna post that little video loco!.


----------



## abescustoms

which one that one ? i only recorded this one the others were to short :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

:biggrin: *KICK PANELS IN THE PROCESS NOT FINISHED JUST A BASE COAT TO SEE WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE BUT WILL BE REPAINTED PEARL WHITE WITH GRAY* 




























*SOME PICS OF THE VISALIA SHOW OVER THE WEEKEND ORAGE COVE HERE WE COME* 














































:biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

:0


----------



## topdog

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

Q-VO LOW DOG :roflmao:


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by andream3277_@May 13 2008, 03:58 PM~10646912
> *We're more then just a nameless,faceless order taking warehouse. We won't sell anything we wouldn't install ourselves. For nearly twenty year, the world famous MIC has been designing, buliding and installing.
> 
> We have become the trusted leader helping customs shops around the world better serve their customers.
> 
> We are not just another warehouse distributor, MIC is a shop just like yours.
> 
> Give us a call for competitive pricing.
> 
> 1866-699-5MIC
> 
> www.masterimagecustoms.com
> 
> Do it right the first time...!
> *


not a problem will be talking, i custom build my own kits to customers satisfaction and best performace i dont do kits that other companys put together but will be talking about some of your parts and what you have to offer..


----------



## abescustoms

orange cove show and freshno


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

http://abescustoms.com/

http://abescustoms.com/

http://abescustoms.com/

excuse the mess but still working on it 

:thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

*before make over*










*after make over stage 2*


































































more to come beginning stage 3 fiberglassing to get ready for paint


----------



## topdog

is that a rabbit??????? :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

no pende..o what you think its it i had to make like that due to the compressor oil filling it looked better the other way but couldnt do it due to oil fitting for the compressor :buttkick:


----------



## topdog

MY BAD


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 4 2008, 02:27 AM~11010975
> *is that a rabbit??????? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I think the correct term would be "hare" lol

still looks good though..


----------



## abescustoms

stupid vato  what it do :biggrin: hows the 64 doing


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## topdog

its doing


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Jul 16 2008, 08:35 PM~11107670
> *its doing
> *


hey got a regal for you patterned out with rag top not lifted :cheesy:


----------



## topdog

pic or it didnt happen how much :cheesy:


----------



## abescustoms

las nalgas :biggrin:


----------



## hcoronado

q-vo Abe! how are things going with the computer loco?
hey i have not had a chance to retrieve the other file but i will try this week.

later


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Jul 21 2008, 08:55 AM~11138362
> *q-vo Abe!  how are things going with the computer loco?
> hey i have not had a chance to retrieve the other file but i will try this week.
> 
> later
> *


Q-VO LOCO MY COMPUTER IS AT MY MOMS ITS HARD TO E-MAIL SET UP ILL HIT YOU UP WHEN I GET A CHANCE, AND MY OTHER IN FRESNO IS COOL BUT THE SOFTAWARE IS AN EVALUATION I NEED DOES FILES GET AT ME OR ILL HIT YOU SOMETIME NEXT WEEK RIGHT ON BRO OTHER THAN THAT ITS ALL GRAVY LOVE THEM :thumbsup: 

SO DOES MY KID I NEED TO PUT THEM GAMES ON MY MOMS ALSO 
COMPUTER :biggrin:


----------



## Indio123

QUE ONDA HOMIE I NEED FENDERS FOR A 66 IMPALA SS LET ME KNOW.


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by Indio123_@Jul 23 2008, 10:06 PM~11164792
> *QUE ONDA HOMIE I NEED FENDERS FOR A 66 IMPALA SS LET ME KNOW.
> *


66 reg will work also just drill out the holes ill keep an eye out if you find some localy let me know i can pick them up for you from bay area to madera and any wheere in between


----------



## abescustoms

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by flossin22s_@Mar 9 2008, 12:33 AM~10124965
> *damn that 58 is fucken sick
> *



And the bags have never given me issues.  It took a while to get her back but it was worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## CHE1




----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jul 31 2008, 11:29 PM~11231498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


que onda che whats crackin :thumbsup: looking good


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 1 2008, 07:37 AM~11232493
> *que onda che whats crackin  :thumbsup:  looking good
> *



Same shit different day, you know.


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Aug 1 2008, 09:14 AM~11233142
> *Same shit different day, you know.
> *


thats cool hey tell eddy to call me i got some for him aint got his number


----------



## CHE1

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 2 2008, 02:11 PM~11242305
> *thats cool hey tell eddy to call me i got some for him aint got his number
> *



Will do.


----------



## abescustoms

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

what up people


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 13 2008, 08:19 PM~11338345
> *iam gay people
> *


i knew it :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Aug 13 2008, 08:33 PM~11338485
> *i knew it :biggrin:
> *


no seas mamon :twak:


----------



## abescustoms

WHY NOT TO DRIVE THRU ATM WITH YOUR TRAILER :roflmao: :twak: 
http://www.break.com/index/how-not-to-use-...hrough-atm.html


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## hcoronado

qvo carnal! hey i wanting to add another compressor to my system to have a better balanced system. I got 2 viair 380c's and need your help get them hooked up loco!

give me a call


----------



## gmo442

hey abe I just PMed you, get at me..


----------



## abescustoms

i called you and left you my number


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

FOR SALE 1999 NAVIGATOR "ALL SHOW" FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "PIMP JUICE" 

CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS 

4 15-INCH FOSGATE, 4 TV MONITORS, 2 FOSGATE AMPS, MOLDED (FIBER GLASS), BRAND NEW KENWOOD DASH (CD.DVD PLAYER) 

LAMBO FRONT DOORS, SUICIDE REAR, REMOTE POP LOCKS, 

ALL GOLD 22 INCH WHEELS/LOW PRO TIRES 

LESS THAN 50,000 ORIGINAL MILES

ORIGINALLY SELLING FOR $16,000 *BUT I CAN GET IT DOWN..REAL LOW*.....HIT ME UP ....562-253-6445

"OR MAKE AN OFFER, MAY TAKE TRADES"


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 9 2008, 08:29 AM~11557077
> *FOR SALE 1999 NAVIGATOR "ALL SHOW" FEATURED IN LOWRIDER MAGAZINE "PIMP JUICE"
> 
> CANDY PAINT,AIR BAGS
> 
> 4 15-INCH FOSGATE, 4 TV MONITORS, 2 FOSGATE AMPS, MOLDED (FIBER GLASS), BRAND NEW KENWOOD DASH (CD.DVD PLAYER)
> 
> LAMBO FRONT DOORS, SUICIDE REAR, REMOTE POP LOCKS,
> 
> ALL GOLD 22 INCH WHEELS/LOW PRO TIRES
> 
> LESS THAN 50,000 ORIGINAL MILES
> 
> ORIGINALLY SELLING FOR $16,000 BUT I CAN GET IT DOWN..REAL LOW.....HIT ME UP ....562-253-6445
> 
> "OR MAKE AN OFFER, MAY TAKE TRADES"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


do you have something else up your sleeve manny that i dont know about


----------



## THUGG PASSION 2

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 9 2008, 08:42 PM~11562644
> *do you have something else up your sleeve manny that i dont know about
> *


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by THUGG PASSION 2_@Sep 10 2008, 02:37 AM~11565316
> *
> *


orale :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

*more up dates *

:biggrin: 

























































































































:cheesy:


----------



## abescustoms

pics of monterey and fresno

:biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms




----------



## abescustoms

*before*
*started the convertion from 4wd to 2wd and 90 front clip*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 10 2008, 10:12 AM~11566874
> *more up dates
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


LOOKS GOOD BRO IM NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

you like that shit and fuc..in sound deap as hell and clean as bass just need to tighten the trunck lid little rattle and adjust more highs


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 11 2008, 10:41 PM~11583050
> *you like that shit and fuc..in sound deap as hell and clean as bass just need to tighten the trunck lid little rattle and adjust more highs
> *


IN TWO WEEKS :biggrin: GIVE ME A GOOD PRICE


----------



## abescustoms

let me know


----------



## abescustoms

:biggrin: *My new addition to my family Rihanna Jissel Zermeno born 9/20/2008 at 12:16pm weight 7pnd 2 oz 18 inch long baby girl* 
























:cheesy:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 04:13 PM~11668100
> *:biggrin: My new addition to my family Rihanna Jinnel Zermeno born 9/20/2008 at 12:16pm weight 7pnd 2 oz 18 inch long baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRATS :biggrin:


----------



## hcoronado

congratulations!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

yo bro our air lock ups cylinders and 
cups are on sales for $400.
just the air cylinders and cups only .


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by # 1 RS HYDRAULICS_@Sep 23 2008, 10:37 AM~11675103
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo bro our air lock ups cylinders and
> cups are on sales for $400.
> just the air cylinders and cups only .
> *


ill let you know if i ever need them i get them also


----------



## 1938_MASTER

wats up abe, its gee. congrats on the baby girl!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 08:51 PM~11691900
> *ill let you know if i ever need them i get them also
> *


COOL BRO !!!!


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 04:13 PM~11668100
> *:biggrin: My new addition to my family Rihanna Jinnel Zermeno born 9/20/2008 at 12:16pm weight 7pnd 2 oz 18 inch long baby girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CONGRADS TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY .


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 25 2008, 03:27 AM~11693953
> *wats up abe, its gee. congrats on the baby girl!
> *


que onda loco long time brotha


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 10:33 AM~11696459
> *que onda loco long time brotha
> *



I KNOW MAN, TIME FLYS, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO?


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 1938_MASTER_@Sep 26 2008, 09:44 AM~11705965
> *I KNOW MAN, TIME FLYS, WHAT YOU BEEN UP TOO?
> *


not much just working flipping cars you know same old s..t diffrent day
i leave in madera now and commute to the bay area two weeks at a time to work on my customers rides , was thinking of openning shop here but doesnt seem people want to spend money like in the bay area


----------



## abescustoms

to tha top


----------



## 1938_MASTER

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 03:15 PM~11709590
> *not much just working flipping cars you know same old s..t diffrent day
> i leave in madera now and commute to the bay area two weeks at a time to work on my customers rides , was thinking of openning shop here but doesnt seem people want to spend money like in the bay area
> *




WELL, PM ME UR NUMBER. NEXT TIME I GO TO FRESNO I'LL HIT YOU UP


----------



## abescustoms

PM SENT


----------



## # 1 RS HYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 11:31 AM~11777314
> *PM SENT
> *


SUP ABE ,
IT'S PAULE ,


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ABE ........


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 8 2008, 12:27 PM~11813016
> *SUP ABE ........
> *


QUE ONDA LOCO WHAT IT DEWWWWWWWW :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

Back in Frisco re opening a small shop at the tow yard of Blue Wate Towing


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 13 2008, 10:36 AM~12145212
> *Back in Frisco re opening a small shop at the tow yard of Blue Wate Towing
> *


LET ME KNOW bRO !


----------



## hcoronado

q'vo loco!!!!! hey when can i bring the truck to swap them bushings on bars?

l8r



p.s. i also got the games on cd for you to transfer to your kid's computer and a copy of the software with your customers info. hit me back carnal!


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Nov 13 2008, 01:18 PM~12146842
> *LET ME KNOW bRO !
> *


im already here brotha


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Nov 13 2008, 02:05 PM~12147312
> *q'vo loco!!!!!  hey when can i bring the truck to swap them bushings on bars?
> 
> l8r
> p.s. i also got the games on cd for you to transfer to your kid's computer and a copy of the software with your customers info.  hit me back carnal!
> *


right on lets plan in the next two weeks im really busy at the moment setting up lifts and electrical around shop


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 13 2008, 07:35 PM~12150348
> *im already here brotha
> *


LET ME GET YOUR NUMBER !
PM IT TO ME BR.O. !


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 14 2008, 04:44 PM~12159143
> *right on lets plan in the next two weeks im really busy at the moment taking it up my ass :biggrin: what a ***
> *


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 15 2008, 07:40 PM~12167665
> *
> *


no seas mamon thats why they call you top dog beacause actually its low dog on your knees hoe :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 17 2008, 10:36 AM~12179775
> *no seas mamon thats why they call you top dog beacause actually its low dog on your knees hoe :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*** :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12184775
> **** :biggrin:
> *


no no no *****


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 17 2008, 07:07 PM~12184775
> **** :biggrin:
> *


F uckin
A be
G ives
I t
T o

top dog & all haters with vaselina :biggrin: :biggrin: 
cause kyb is tol expensive sometimes

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## abescustoms

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=68b0e...medium=text_url

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKhJdaqf4Vw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EataZxJmG4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RAQ8YYZids4 

http://www.myspace.com/rollerzonlyrecords

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyiFwgbdyv0

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 10:20 AM~12190323
> *F uckin
> A be
> G ives
> I t
> T o
> 
> top dog & all haters with vaselina :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> cause kyb is tol expensive sometimes
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


abe sucks cocks


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 18 2008, 07:08 PM~12195417


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 18 2008, 07:08 PM~12195417
> *abe sucks cocks
> *


you suck balls


----------



## abescustoms

http://www.mtvtr3s.com/video/?id=1597974&vid=293637


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 18 2008, 09:52 PM~12197163
> *I suck balls
> *


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 19 2008, 07:51 PM~12205563
> *
> *


 no seas nino buey :0


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 19 2008, 07:52 PM~12205571
> *take me topdog :0
> *


***!


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Nov 19 2008, 10:09 PM~12207183
> ****!
> *


***** BUEY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abescustoms

to the top


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 26 2008, 05:20 PM~12267677
> *to the top
> *


doin it big bRO !


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Dec 5 2008, 08:29 PM~12349392
> *doin it big bRO !
> *


que ond aloco what it deww


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Dec 5 2008, 10:26 PM~12350629
> *que ond aloco what it deww
> *


halla at you later !


----------



## abescustoms

*now open at 7490 Mission street in Daly City at Blue Water Towing we do towing and custom mods from beat to full service and towing any questions contact abe at 415/828-9314 mobile*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 12:57 PM~12380063
> *now open at 7490 Mission street in Galy City at Blue BALLS Towing we do towing and custom mods from beat to full service and towing any questions contact abe at 415/828-9314 mobile
> *


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 9 2008, 07:46 PM~12383964


*no seas gay i think by you working around the corner from castro you are starting to like the word gay in my my thoughs i think you are gay and you like sucking on balls you damn gay lord :0*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms+Dec 10 2008, 01:05 PM~12390274-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topdog
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Dec 9 2008, 07:46 PM~12383964
> 
> 
> 
> *no seas gay i think by you working around the corner from castro you are starting to like the word gay in my my thoughs i think you are gay and you like sucking on balls you damn gay lord :0*
> [/b]
Click to expand...

LEARN HOW TO SPELL PENDEJO LOL


----------



## abescustoms

> *no seas gay i think by you working around the corner from castro you are starting to like the word gay in my my thoughs i think you are gay and you like sucking on balls you damn gay lord :0*


LEARN HOW TO SPELL PENDEJO LOL
[/quote]

CHUPA MI YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YOU LIKE SUCKING ON BALLSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## topdog

> LEARN HOW TO SPELL PENDEJO LOL


CHUPA MI YOU KNOW WHAT SINCE YOU LIKE SUCKING ON BALLSSSSSSSSSS
[/quote]
*** LOL


----------



## abescustoms

so whats goin on ***


----------



## abescustoms

car for sale

all lien sale vehicles


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Dec 13 2008, 12:47 PM~12420874
> *so whats goin on ***
> *


YOU NO WORK AND MORE WORK LOL


----------



## topdog

TTT


----------



## abescustoms

what cabron im back in the bayyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Dec 22 2008, 05:32 PM~12501536
> *what cabron im back and gayyyyyyyyyyyyyy
> *


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Dec 22 2008, 09:13 PM~12503574
> *
> *


your gay


----------



## abescustoms

what up ttt


----------



## topdog

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Jan 13 2009, 09:39 PM~12697364
> *what up ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

some pics of phoenix show


----------



## abescustoms




----------



## abescustoms

took my truck apart was bored


























head light convertion from 99 tahoe
before
[img]http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm173/abescustoms/Picture061.jpg

after


----------



## abescustoms

harold mini in the progress


----------



## abescustoms

other blazer i did a couple months ago 
before



































after


----------



## abescustoms

a local towing company did their service trucks with battery racks and sevice equiptment holfers


----------



## abescustoms

did some grafix on miguels 68 drop


----------



## abescustoms

getting my boys rims ready for clear coat for the show


----------



## topdog

LOOKS GOOD CABRON :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

*fresno autorama last weekend*

















































*earning his stripes*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

SUP ABE !


----------



## abescustoms

*wazzz up brotha what it do*


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Mar 17 2009, 06:56 PM~13309257
> *wazzz up brotha what it do
> *


*** :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Mar 17 2009, 07:25 PM~13309583
> **** :biggrin:
> *


ur the *** u work at castro hehehehehhe
i thought you wanted me to do the 64 give me a call when u are ready


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Mar 17 2009, 06:56 PM~13309257
> *wazzz up brotha what it do
> *


CHILLIN AT WORK !


----------



## topdog

THANKS ABE THE 64 RUNNNSSSSSSSSS GOOD BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

any time


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Mar 23 2009, 12:55 PM~13363308
> *any time
> *


SUP ABE !


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2009, 01:17 PM~13363489
> *SUP GAY !
> *


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Mar 23 2009, 01:17 PM~13363489
> *SUP ABE !
> *


WHATS HAPPENING


----------



## topdog

:wave:


----------



## abescustoms

*did my little boys pedal car over the weekend*








































































*after lots of paint and flake and clear finish product ready for gold leaf and chrome undies*


----------



## abescustoms

herolds mini truck on the finishing couple weeks ago
















miguels 68 installed panels and polished


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Apr 1 2009, 08:06 PM~13459389
> *did my little boys pedal car over the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after lots of paint and flake and clear finish product ready for gold leaf and chrome undies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT SHIT IS SICK !


----------



## My63impala

lol i have read this whole topic and i find it so funny how he said he does not use this site for bussiness but he is puting links to his website and posting his number all over the place.


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 2 2009, 09:57 AM~13464509
> *lol i have read this whole topic and i find it so funny how he said he does not use this site for bussiness but he is puting links to his website and posting his number all over the place.
> *


YEA HA ITS SO FUNNY WHY U SUCH A HATER WELL I DONT POST MY PHONE NUMBER ON HERE LIKE OTHERS AND ADVERTISE LIKE OTHER I JUST GO ON HERE TO SHOW PEOPLE WHAT IM ALL ABOUT SHIT IF THEN THEY WANT TO COME TO ME ITS ON THEM ITS NOT ON PEOPLE LIKE YOU TO TELL ME IM ADVERTISING PUT IT THIS WAY IF YOU DO WORK OUT OF YOUR GARAGE AND LIKE WHAT YOU FOR FUN OR BUSINESS WOULDN'T YOU WANT PEOPLE TO SEE YOUR SHIT...AGAIN I AINT ADVERTISING GET YOUR FACT STRAIGHT............


----------



## My63impala

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by My63impala_@Apr 3 2009, 08:25 AM~13474183
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea ha :roflmao: :roflmao: get a life i got better thing to do than be on here talking shit to some internet....


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Apr 3 2009, 09:04 AM~13474485
> *yea ha  :roflmao:  :roflmao: get a life i got better thing to do than be on here talking shit to some internet....
> *


X2


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> yea ha :roflmao: :roflmao: get a life i got better thing to do than be on here talking shit to some internet BITCH !....
> X 100


----------



## abescustoms

> yea ha :roflmao: :roflmao: get a life i got better thing to do than be on here talking shit to some internet BITCH !....
> X 100
> 
> 
> 
> damn brotha you took the words out of my periods..... :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Apr 5 2009, 10:30 AM~13488313
> *damn brotha you took the words out of my periods..... :biggrin:
> *


BAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY




----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 6 2009, 12:14 PM~13496963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN WITH NO PERIODS OR COMMAS


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*they can help you for the day LOL !*


----------



## abescustoms

*finishing up my kids pedal car added gold leaf hella flake and hella coats of clear *


----------



## abescustoms

my boys 68 in the rebuilt


































a few hours later and couple coronas 










http://i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm173/a.../Picture294.jpg[/url][/IMG]







:biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

just brought one of my babys back from madera back to the bay area start taking apart in the next month or so








































:biggrin:


----------



## topdog

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Apr 14 2009, 05:57 PM~13577190
> *just brought one of my babys back from madera back to the bay area start taking apart in the next month or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YOUVE BEEN HOLDING OUT :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by topdog_@Apr 14 2009, 09:14 PM~13579581
> *YOUVE BEEN HOLDING OUT :biggrin:
> *


bakabaka baka :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

*SUP BRUDDA !*


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Apr 17 2009, 12:18 PM~13606807
> *SUP BRUDDA !
> *


what up pauleee


----------



## topdog

:machinegun:


----------



## abescustoms

WAINTING ONM YOU CAUSE IM READY


----------



## abescustoms

car show this weekend in freshno here i come


----------



## bay area Rollerz

WHAT UP MY NUGGA!!! JUST SEEIN SOME CARS I HAVEN'T SEEN FOR AWHILE..

:420: :420: DOIN WHAT I DO BEST!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bay area Rollerz

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## abescustoms

*finished my kids pedal car took it to the the first show last weekend and took 1st place best pedal and best of show*


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by bay area Rollerz_@May 21 2009, 01:04 PM~13959498
> *WHAT UP MY NUGGA!!! JUST SEEIN SOME CARS I HAVEN'T SEEN FOR AWHILE..
> 
> :420:  :420:  DOIN WHAT I DO BEST!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wassup my brotha let me know when u come into town so we can talk about your ride if not ill see u in san bernadino


----------



## abescustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

TTT


----------



## abescustoms

what it do uffin:


----------



## abescustoms

TO THE TOP


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Aug 15 2009, 06:25 PM~14779972
> *TO THE TOP
> *


I NEED SOME HELP ON DOING SOME TOUCH UP ON MY TRIKE HALLA AT YOUR BROTHER !


----------



## G&CWireWheels




----------



## EXCANDALOW

bump


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Aug 18 2009, 12:05 AM~14801490
> *I NEED SOME HELP ON DOING SOME TOUCH UP ON MY TRIKE HALLA AT YOUR BROTHER !
> *


LET ME KNOW IM HARDLY ONE LAY IT LOW ON AND OFF YOU GOT MY NUMBER


----------



## Hellraizer




----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by Hellraizer_@Sep 7 2009, 11:38 PM~15011395
> *
> *


WHAT DOES THAT MEAN :biggrin:


----------



## mrbg

ttt


----------



## abescustoms

before









after just needs some carpet and fiberglass panels


----------



## abescustoms

before









after


----------



## abescustoms




----------



## abescustoms

ready for vegas anyone


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Damn, You fellas got some good looking women up there. :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 26 2009, 09:28 PM~15196135
> *ready for vegas anyone
> *


thats a fact

just got back from vegas super show 
:angry: :angry: 

we taking 6 car club of the year :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## abescustoms

UP FOR SALE.....ASKING 38K YOU SEEN IT YOU KNOW WHAT IT HAS YOU ITS A WINNER....

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

























more pics on link
http://rollerzonly.com/fresnoLGSHOW2009.html

*call me at
559-7906165*


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Sep 7 2009, 09:19 PM~15010018
> *LET ME KNOW IM HARDLY ONE LAY IT LOW ON AND OFF YOU GOT MY NUMBER
> *



YOU GOT IT BRO !


----------



## abescustoms

WASZZZZZZZZZZ UPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 24 2009, 03:37 PM~15455560
> *WASZZZZZZZZZZ      UPPPPPPPPPPPPPP
> *


SUP BRO !

HALLA AT YO BOY !


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 27 2009, 12:36 PM~15482149
> *SUP BRO !
> 
> HALLA AT YO BOY !
> *


WAZ UP WHATS NEW IN THE BAY TO BUSY WORKING CANT ENJOY LIFE


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Nov 5 2009, 09:37 PM~15577798
> *WAZ UP WHATS NEW IN THE BAY TO BUSY WORKING CANT ENJOY LIFE
> *



that sucks !

i still want you to check out my daully !


----------



## abescustoms

WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## abescustoms

what new up here havent been here for a while busy at work


----------



## abescustoms

WHAT UP FELLAS LONG TIME NO SEE 

WHATS NEW UP IN HERE 

SELLING BY DUALLY CREW CAB IF ANYBODY WANT TAKES ON IT
ITS STILL A PROJECT BUT ALMOST THERE 
HERE S A LINK BUT WILL POST OF IT ON HOW IT LOOKS NOW 90% BETTTER

BOUGHT ME ANOTHER ONE THAT WAS SMASHED AT A ACTION SO IM FIXING THAT OTHER ONE NOW
http://duallyscene.com/forums/viewtopic.ph...&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------



## abescustoms

UP FOR SALE MY DUALL IF ANYBODY WANTS TAKES ON IT

NEW REBUILT 454 MOTOR TRANS HAS LESS THAN 2K ON IT MOTOR WILL HAVE O MILES BY THE END OF WEEK FRESHLY REBUILT...
CONVERTED TO A TWO WHEEL FROM 4X4
SLAMMED
ULTRA WHEELS
LEATHER SEATS
HELLA BEAT OVER 3K ON IT
REGISTERED 
NON SMOG USED TO BE A DIESEL
JUSTR DID 90% BODYWORK
CADILLAC
LIGHTS
99 TAHOE LIGHTS UP FRONT ON A 91 CLIP

TO MUCH TO LIST ASKING 6K OBO
415-748-4544
let me know im flexible


----------



## abescustoms

BACK TO THE TOP 
WHATS NEW UP IN HERE


----------



## abescustoms

these are only some of my latest creations


----------



## abescustoms

damn been heellla long that i been on here new shop to open up soon old shop was closed due to city permits and regulations


----------



## hcoronado

q'vo loco!


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by hcoronado_@Aug 11 2010, 11:16 AM~18284640
> *q'vo loco!
> *


que honda harold


----------



## lupe

how much to air-bag a 60 impala hit me up!


----------



## CHE1

Done at Abes, On the cover of Street Low Issue 47.


----------



## abescustoms

LONG TIME THAT I HAD LOGGED ON HERE I SEE NOTHING EXCITING IS CRACKIN UP IN HERE...


----------



## abescustoms

JUST GOT BACK TO THE BAY FROM VEGAS THE BOMBBBBBBBBBBBBB

ROLLERZ ONLY 7X CLUB OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Oct 15 2010, 06:15 PM~18822557
> *JUST GOT BACK TO THE BAY FROM VEGAS THE BOMBBBBBBBBBBBBB
> 
> ROLLERZ ONLY 7X CLUB OF THE YEAR!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT UP ABE !


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by 66 ROLLERZ ONLY_@Oct 18 2010, 12:13 PM~18841983
> *WHAT UP ABE !
> *


WHAT UP DOG


----------



## abescustoms

GOT SOME MORE PICS WILL LOAD LATERS


----------



## abescustoms

:biggrin: THE LOGO IN THE MAKING :cheesy: 


































WHAT U GUYS THINK


----------



## hcoronado

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@Dec 2 2010, 11:24 PM~19225408
> *:biggrin: THE LOGO IN THE MAKING  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT U GUYS THINK
> *



looks pretty good brotha. are you getting your own place? I need some welding done loco............memba we need to get the third light of my truck!


----------



## abescustoms

yes im trying to get my own but economy is f uped so im sharing shop with one of friend body shop he want us to bond together but we are testing waters right now see how it goes


----------



## chicanolegacysf

.... :wave:


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 13 2010, 07:51 PM~19318895
> *.... :wave:
> *


q vo chicano legacy wahat it dewwwwwwww :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms

WHAT ABOUT THESE ONE



















SOME OF THE INFO & ADDRESS IS INCORRECT ITS JUST A SAMPLE

:biggrin:


----------



## anythingonwhlz

Abes does great work and he's a man of his word. He has done many cars and trucks for me. He often under bids his work but always sticks to his guns and finishes the job. Not always on time but well worth the wait
Great talent cant wait for him to open his own shop again. I got work for him.


----------



## abescustoms

> _Originally posted by anythingonwhlz_@Feb 18 2011, 10:44 PM~19906991
> *Abes does great work and he's a man of his word.  He has done many cars and trucks for me.  He often under bids his work but always sticks to his guns and finishes the job.  Not always on time but well worth the wait
> Great talent cant wait for him to open his own shop again.  I got work for him.
> *


RIGHT ON :biggrin:


----------

